# (Hesitant) Modern Warfare 3 Thread



## Troncoso

I am definitely taking a risk with this thread. Haha. I know the majority of the forum has the same feeling about the COD/MW franchise by now. COD 4 was the pinnacle of the series, and then just died. I will say, while the single player wasn't as good as the first, MW2 had great multiplayer. 

BUT! I am keeping my hopes (maybe too) high for MW 3. I'm seeing a lot of potential in the game. Sure, you guys will instantly bash it, a lot of you without even trying it out, but I really feel this game could be great. After reading and hearing about Battlefield 3, I am very confident it will at least be better than that.

I, for one, will be picking the game up as soon as possible (by the end of the week). I'm really hoping for the experience I got when I played COD 4, and I feel I might actually get it.

So yeah, talk about MW3 here.


----------



## wolfeking

I am going to get i, just to see how the story ends. I loved 4, and MW2 just kinda left us hanging.


----------



## jonnyp11

i'm gunna get it for my brother's b-day  parents always buy it. but i just hope they can make it feel different, after WaW it feels like they've just been changing maps and guns then addin a feature or 2, but it feels like the same game. but i do agree that this game has potential, as long as it isn't plagued with the hacking, lagging, and all around bs of every game after cod4


----------



## Justin

wolfeking said:


> I am going to get i, just to see how the story ends. I loved 4, and MW2 just kinda left us hanging.



same here but i'll check out multiplayer as well.


----------



## jonnyp11

oh yeah, i can't wait cuz a few weeks ago i hopped on BO and noticed that there was 2x xp, and if you prestiged over the weekend you got 2x xp token for mw3, so i did and i get 2x xp now whenever i use it  if only i knew how to get/use it


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Im gunna be giving mw3 a miss until its reduced in price.

I only want it to see how it all ends, other than that its not bothered me. This is coming from a guy that has had all the last ones upto BO the day of release.

That was for xbox though and i hated BO that much i didnt bother with it when i moved on to pc.


----------



## claptonman

Both my roommates are getting it, so I can preview it and play it till I decide I wanna shell that much money out for it.


----------



## Gooberman

mikeb2817 said:


> Im gunna be giving mw3 a miss until its reduced in price.



You're going to be waiting awhile then xD still can't believe how much black ops costs right now I bought it last year for $51 on newegg and it's still the exact same price :/


----------



## wolfeking

Gooberman said:


> You're going to be waiting awhile then xD still can't believe how much black ops costs right now I bought it last year for $51 on newegg and it's still the exact same price :/


tends to run that way with COD. 

I just bought Big Red One and COD3 on Xbox market yesterday for $19.99 each. Guess how much we paid for them on PS2 3 or 4 years ago... $19.99. 
They hold value like a macbook.


----------



## Gooberman

and I bought bfbc2 for $5 a couple months ago xD(origin beast deal)


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Gooberman said:


> You're going to be waiting awhile then xD still can't believe how much black ops costs right now I bought it last year for $51 on newegg and it's still the exact same price :/



Over here MW1+2 have held there price but BO dropped to £20 a few month ago

Im hoping the same happens on mw3, or maybe steam will have a killer 75% off deal

heres hoping


----------



## Gooberman

lots and lots of hope and right timing


----------



## Ankur

I will be buying this next month, Haven't tried any COD yet but this I think would be good.
BTW how much does it cost in US? Here it is 50$ and BF3 was 30 $


----------



## wolfeking

$49 I think, maybe $59. Thats about average for new games on Xbox at least.


----------



## CrazyMike

Plan on borrowing MW3 from a buddy, play and finish the Campaign then give it back to him. As much as i love the campaign i can't justify buying the game. Can't stand the multiplayer.


----------



## Shane

Just been watching a few online game play clips  of MW3 and its just the same thing all over again, New maps and slightly different weapons...I'm not trying to sound like a  fan boy or anything here but in my honest opinion I don't think its a competitor to BF3 at all.  :/


----------



## Geoff

I haven't been following CoD very much, I have Black Ops for Xbox but I'm wondering if MW3 is going to take over or if BO and MW are like two completely different games and both will remain popular.


----------



## Troncoso

Well I guess its your assumption against mine. I mean the maps and guns aren't going to change that much, it is set in the same time. As far as multiplayer goes, it has improved drastically since cod 4, in my opinion. The biggest complaint I hear about the new ones is the players, not the game. The only thing I would like to see added is maybe vehicles and destructable terrain.


----------



## CrazyMike

troncoso said:


> well i guess its your assumption against mine. I mean the maps and guns aren't going to change that much, it is set in the same time. As far as multiplayer goes, it has improved drastically since cod 4, in my opinion. The biggest complaint i hear about the new ones is the players, not the game. *the only thing i would like to see added is maybe vehicles and destructable terrain*.



bf3


----------



## Troncoso

Yeah, but that doesn't make bf3 good. I've always liked the bf games, but not that much. I love most the cod games, and I think these features would add to the experience. They aren't deal breakers though. I haven't seen anything in bf3 making it worth buying, besides those features and thats not enough to shell out $60.


----------



## CrazyMike

Troncoso said:


> Yeah, but that doesn't make bf3 good. I've always liked the bf games, but not that much. I love most the cod games, and I think these features would add to the experience. They aren't deal breakers though. I haven't seen anything in bf3 making it worth buying, besides those features and thats not enough to shell out $60.



Confused?   How is COD different than BF3? Besides the graphics in BF3 are better, interactive enviroment, vehicles. 

To me they are the same. Same choice of guns, type of levels, just take a look at the campaign. They even both have that stupid kill cam thing. In the past I have bought COD4, MW2, Black Ops, and now BF3... I'm tired all together on buying the same game over and over with the added touch of a little bit of graphical design. So will i buy MW3? Hell no... Like i said before I'll borrow it, finish the campaign, that's it.  

One day i dream of a company to come out with the next generation of game. Something that has not been done before ever. Something that makes your jaw drop. I'm not talking about taking the same idea as the other guy and modifying it slightly (eh em BF3) but take an entirely different idea and recreating the game industry.


----------



## Troncoso

You come up with that idea then. People do it everyday, and it almost always flops.


----------



## CrazyMike

Troncoso said:


> You come up with that idea then. People do it everyday, and it almost always flops.



There is a reason why it "flops" though. The developer always misses a key feature.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Troncoso said:


> Yeah, but that doesn't make bf3 good. I've always liked the bf games, but not that much. I love most the cod games, and I think these features would add to the experience. They aren't deal breakers though. I haven't seen anything in bf3 making it worth buying, besides those features and thats not enough to shell out $60.



....just :O

 im not impressed.

lol, no each to there own, i personally think 4 was the best, the others lost my interest after a few week.


----------



## salvage-this

I am thinking about picking it up but I am going to wait for the reviews to come out for it.  I am kinda bored with BF3 already.  I went back to MW2 and had more fun there then I did with BF3.  I love some of the advancements that the battlefield series brought to it's games but I just don't have any fun playing the game.


----------



## Aastii

I'm not getting it because I have already played it, anybody that has played CoD 4 or MW2 has, it is an expansion at best, just a very expensive one.

In the same way as there were MW2 and BLOPs mods for CoD4 that were pretty much identical to the actual games within the week of release, the same will happen with coD.

The sooner this series takes the hint and dies a horrible, painful death, the better. Once again, IW and Activision have taken a massive dump on PC gamers by not offering dedicated servers.

Before anyone goes saying they have, no, they haven't, unranked only so you are forced to use the awful, unsupervised, laggy, sucky P2P servers. Why they couldn't keep with dedicated servers is beyond me.

Here is to playing CoD4 and BF3 and realising I haven't wasted my money like all of the people that are dense enough to go and buy it


----------



## Troncoso

Aastii said:


> I'm not getting it because I have already played it, anybody that has played CoD 4 or MW2 has, it is an expansion at best, just a very expensive one.
> 
> In the same way as there were MW2 and BLOPs mods for CoD4 that were pretty much identical to the actual games within the week of release, the same will happen with coD.
> 
> The sooner this series takes the hint and dies a horrible, painful death, the better. Once again, IW and Activision have taken a massive dump on PC gamers by not offering dedicated servers.
> 
> Before anyone goes saying they have, no, they haven't, unranked only so you are forced to use the awful, unsupervised, laggy, sucky P2P servers. Why they couldn't keep with dedicated servers is beyond me.
> 
> Here is to playing CoD4 and BF3 and realising I haven't wasted my money like all of the people that are dense enough to go and buy it



You haven't played the game yet to be able to say what it'll be like.
Aaanndd...you bought BF3. So far, it's not worth the money.


----------



## Aastii

Troncoso said:


> You haven't played the game yet to be able to say what it'll be like.
> Aaanndd...you bought BF3. So far, it's not worth the money.



All joking aside, yes I have played the game, it is MW2 renamed 

aaaaaaaaaaand BF3 has been worth every penny, absolutely brilliant game


----------



## mtb211

Yeah I perfer battlefield 3 but was let down by their single player ... Looking forward to MW3 's single player... you never know... they might make hudge advances this year....I bought black ops and could not get through the single player because it stunk. Reviews should be pouring in soon... im guessing a great singleplayer and an arcade like multiplayer


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Aastii said:


> I'm not getting it because I have already played it, anybody that has played CoD 4 or MW2 has, it is an expansion at best, just a very expensive one.
> 
> In the same way as there were MW2 and BLOPs mods for CoD4 that were pretty much identical to the actual games within the week of release, the same will happen with coD.
> 
> The sooner this series takes the hint and dies a horrible, painful death, the better. Once again, IW and Activision have taken a massive dump on PC gamers by not offering dedicated servers.
> 
> Before anyone goes saying they have, no, they haven't, unranked only so you are forced to use the awful, unsupervised, laggy, sucky P2P servers. Why they couldn't keep with dedicated servers is beyond me.
> 
> Here is to playing CoD4 and BF3 and realising I haven't wasted my money like all of the people that are dense enough to go and buy it



Not a truer word said. 

With that said, its a shame we cant borrow games on pc's, just for the campaign. Iv followed the story this far, im going to have to see how it ends eventually  Hopefully wont be long until some online retailer decides there are too many pc versions on the shelf and cuts the price considerably.


----------



## mtb211

Aastii said:


> I'm not getting it because I have already played it, anybody that has played CoD 4 or MW2 has, it is an expansion at best, just a very expensive one.
> 
> In the same way as there were MW2 and BLOPs mods for CoD4 that were pretty much identical to the actual games within the week of release, the same will happen with coD.
> 
> The sooner this series takes the hint and dies a horrible, painful death, the better. Once again, IW and Activision have taken a massive dump on PC gamers by not offering dedicated servers.
> 
> Before anyone goes saying they have, no, they haven't, unranked only so you are forced to use the awful, unsupervised, laggy, sucky P2P servers. Why they couldn't keep with dedicated servers is beyond me.
> 
> Here is to playing CoD4 and BF3 and realising I haven't wasted my money like all of the people that are dense enough to go and buy it




You played a beta or a leaked copy? Wow they really are not having dedicated servers again? Will the multiplayer be 64 players?


----------



## Aastii

mtb211 said:


> You played a beta or a leaked copy? Wow they really are not having dedicated servers again? Will the multiplayer be 64 players?



Beta

Nope, no dedi servers other than unranked, so the only way to unlock things and be able to play as you want:

forced to play on the P2P
Find a server that has server options changed (if these are allowed).

however, even with that said, it appears up to this point that "dedicated" servers will be locally hosted, not by a dedicated company. Either way, you are on P2P, will be full of kids because no self respecting person whose age is in double figures and doesn't start with 1 will be buying it, and you will have the amazing gameplay (yea right ) that you had in MW2

So, with all of that, no 64 players, you will be lucky to have 20

=EDIT=

dedicated servers are preorderable, however they were for MW2 too, and look how that tuned out


----------



## CrazyMike

Aastii said:


> Beta
> 
> Nope, no dedi servers other than unranked, so the only way to unlock things and be able to play as you want:
> 
> forced to play on the P2P
> Find a server that has server options changed (if these are allowed).
> 
> however, even with that said, it appears up to this point that "dedicated" servers will be locally hosted, not by a dedicated company. Either way, you are on P2P, will be full of kids because no self respecting person whose age is in double figures and doesn't start with 1 will be buying it, and you will have the amazing gameplay (yea right ) that you had in MW2
> 
> So, with all of that, no 64 players, you will be lucky to have 20
> 
> =EDIT=
> 
> dedicated servers are preorderable, however they were for MW2 too, and look how that tuned out



With your first post, i totally hear ya. You don't have to play MW3 to have already played MW3. Every game is the same, nothing has changed. 

Dedicated servers are soon DEADicated servers. Every company see's the cost of maintaining and keeping dedicated servers and say no. Not when so many people on console don't mind the P2P. PC gaming is slowly being the same as console. 

I disagree with BF3. It was a big disappointment. Not in the sense of graphics, sounds and interactive enviroment/vehicles. More in the sense of campaign and multiplayer is pretty close to COD. I was even more disappointed when i found out that Co-op campaign, is not co-op campaign at all, it's co-op missions. BF3 is an "ok" rating in my book, but still highly disappointed.


----------



## russb

salvage-this said:


> I am thinking about picking it up but I am going to wait for the reviews to come out for it.  I am kinda bored with BF3 already.  I went back to MW2 and had more fun there then I did with BF3.  I love some of the advancements that the battlefield series brought to it's games but I just don't have any fun playing the game.



 Thats the way i feel,i'm disappointed in the game too me it's COD with big maps.Just run and gun no teamwork which that is what the game is about i think.


----------



## Aastii

russb said:


> Thats the way i feel,i'm disappointed in the game too me it's COD with big maps.Just run and gun no teamwork which that is what the game is about i think.



I've got to disagree mate, playing on your own is possible, however you will always do better in a team. Doing so regularly with the clan, I can tell you know you win a hell of a lot more even with just 1 squad working properly.

The only thing I do when I play on my own is fly jets or take the helis, because you can't really do that in a squad (except for have a gunner in the heli)

That is deviating from the main thread though, I guess it is what happens when a superior game is mentioned in a thread with a topic about something that should be looked upon as below something you would find stuck to the bottom of your shoe


----------



## jamesd1981

*Anyone going to cod mw3 launch at midnight ?*

Was just curious if anyone is going to the midnight launch of mw3 at any of the game shops tonight


----------



## voyagerfan99

Ashley is (Hyper_Kagome)


----------



## Aastii

I have merged your threads, please keep related topics in the same thread, there is no need to create a new one when a suitable one already exists


----------



## Troncoso

Aastii said:


> I've got to disagree mate, playing on your own is possible, however you will always do better in a team. Doing so regularly with the clan, I can tell you know you win a hell of a lot more even with just 1 squad working properly.
> 
> The only thing I do when I play on my own is fly jets or take the helis, because you can't really do that in a squad (except for have a gunner in the heli)
> 
> That is deviating from the main thread though, I guess it is what happens when a superior game is mentioned in a thread with a topic about something that should be looked upon as below something you would find stuck to the bottom of your shoe



Haha, quit being such a fan boy. Several million copies of the game will be sold, and a vast majority of those people will continue to play and enjoy it. Yeah, you can think it's no good, but when you are outnumbered millions to 1, you aren't going to hold the community's opinion.

Same for BF3. You think it's great. That doesn't make it a great game.


----------



## Phy

If MW3 runs better than BF3 and doesn't crash all the time then I don't care if it's the same, better, or worse. I just want a game to play and not fight me every hour.


----------



## jonnyp11

Troncoso said:


> Haha, quit being such a fan boy. Several million copies of the game will be sold, and a vast majority of those people will continue to play and enjoy it. Yeah, you can think it's no good, but when you are outnumbered millions to 1, you aren't going to hold the community's opinion.
> 
> Same for BF3. You think it's great. That doesn't make it a great game.



actually if you're in the game and ask someone, they always say the game is good, but they'd play something else if this wasn't the only game their friends play, and their friends for the same reason. The entire series is one of those stupid fads that everyone does/has even though the majority realize there is no need for the b.s. of cod. 

also

http://www.g4tv.com/thefeed/blog/post/718103/modern-warfare-3-delivery-truck-robbed-in-france/


----------



## Troncoso

jonnyp11 said:


> actually if you're in the game and ask someone, they always say the game is good, but they'd play something else if this wasn't the only game their friends play, and their friends for the same reason. The entire series is one of those stupid fads that everyone does/has even though the majority realize there is no need for the b.s. of cod.
> 
> also
> 
> http://www.g4tv.com/thefeed/blog/post/718103/modern-warfare-3-delivery-truck-robbed-in-france/



Johnny, playing games is a choice, let alone playing with friends. What you are saying here is that the reason for everyone playing the game is because 1 person decided to and everyone else followed suite. That is horrible logic and completely incorrect. 

And yeah, I saw that. There is another story of a many paying close to $2000 for an early copy of the game


----------



## jonnyp11

Troncoso said:


> Johnny, playing games is a choice, let alone playing with friends. What you are saying here is that the reason for everyone playing the game is because 1 person decided to and everyone else followed suite. That is horrible logic and completely incorrect.



really, then i guess my and my brothers at least 20 friends who have said they wouldn't buy it if it wasn't the only thing everyone else was playing are all just stupid. and it wasn't one person deciding to, it was all the good cod's of cod4 and before, after then it goes to this



> And yeah, I saw that. There is another story of a many paying close to $2000 for an early copy of the game



good news is they did it right, i mean if you're gunna steal 6k copies of mw3, might as well wreck a car, drop some tear gas, and drive away in another van, although it isn't a good thing, i must applaud their effort, even if they are french


----------



## Troncoso

jonnyp11 said:


> really, then i guess my and my brothers at least 20 friends who have said they wouldn't buy it if it wasn't the only thing everyone else was playing are all just stupid. and it wasn't one person deciding to, it was all the good cod's of cod4 and before, after then it goes to this
> 
> 
> 
> good news is they did it right, i mean if you're gunna steal 6k copies of mw3, might as well wreck a car, drop some tear gas, and drive away in another van, although it isn't a good thing, i must applaud their effort, even if they are french



You are seriously saying that you based your decision off of your friends' decision who based their decision off their friends' decision. Where did it start? And if you want to play a different game, hell, play a different game. You can find plenty of new friends online.


----------



## claptonman

As a fan of both games, they both have their qualities. I'm still split on buying it, since they screwed the PC community over with Black Ops having performance issues where people with i7s and $300+ video cards have stuttering to where they were unable to play the game. I will never buy a CoD game on release for this reason alone. They have no respect for the PC community, and just push them along the side and cater to the console kids.

But to say one game is better than the other is subjective. Battlefield 3 is a new game. It feels differently from all the other battlefields. The first time a CoD game changed the way it felt to play was CoD 4. I still like Blops and MW2, but they're overpriced and basically expansion packs.

That being said, just because something is popular and people enjoy it doesn't mean everyone will enjoy it. Nickelback has 11.5 million fans on facebook. Enough said.


----------



## Troncoso

claptonman said:


> As a fan of both games, they both have their qualities. I'm still split on buying it, since they screwed the PC community over with Black Ops having performance issues where people with i7s and $300+ video cards have stuttering to where they were unable to play the game. I will never buy a CoD game on release for this reason alone. They have no respect for the PC community, and just push them along the side and cater to the console kids.
> 
> But to say one game is better than the other is subjective. Battlefield 3 is a new game. It feels differently from all the other battlefields. The first time a CoD game changed the way it felt to play was CoD 4. I still like Blops and MW2, but they're overpriced and basically expansion packs.
> 
> That being said, just because something is popular and people enjoy it doesn't mean everyone will enjoy it. Nickelback has 11.5 million fans on facebook. Enough said.



I agree and disagree. There is a difference between clicking a button on facebook and paying $60 for a game.

And you can't blame a game company for their support for consoles. That's where they get a majority of their money.

You don't see the creators of Pokemon trading cards trying to sell the cards to senior citizens. It's a waste of time and money, so why bother?


----------



## claptonman

Troncoso said:


> I agree and disagree. There is a difference between clicking a button on facebook and paying $60 for a game.
> 
> And you can't blame a game company for their support for consoles. That's where they get a majority of their money.
> 
> You don't see the creators of Pokemon trading cards trying to sell the cards to senior citizens. It's a waste of time and money, so why bother?



Oh no, I can blame a company when the support for PC is non-existent. I would rather have them not release a PC version, instead of releasing a broken game, have them say its our fault that it doesn't work, and provide very little patches or fixes for the game. If they release a broken product, I hold them responsible. (This is about Blops)

And yes, that is where the majority of the money is, but the PC community is very tight-knit and the hardcore supporters will eat up any game with great PC support and if a game isn't just a console port. There still is money to be made in PC.


----------



## jonnyp11

Troncoso said:


> You are seriously saying that you based your decision off of your friends' decision who based their decision off their friends' decision. Where did it start? And if you want to play a different game, hell, play a different game. You can find plenty of new friends online.



no, it is my, their, and many other people's opinion, the thing about playing another game is that i want to play games with my friends, we don't all have the same games, cod is like the one game we all have, but really we all just play it, we don't like it, he don't completely hate it, so we just deal with it, the only truly good thing cod has had since cod4 was zombos, which over the past few months i've prob got 2x the time of multi in zombos, and of course the main person i play that with, thei dad threw their xbox and now they can't play it, so i doubt i'll be playing cod for a good long time other than maybe a few random matches. DA:Origins and GTA IV here i come, tomorrow, too late to start it up now.


----------



## Masterfulks

I've played just about every FPS since Wolfenstein, the original. 

They are all just about the same with a little spice thrown in here and there. I tend to save COD for my PS3 and BF for the PC. That's what I plan to do this time.


----------



## claptonman

Watched my roommates play it. If it wasn't for several little differences and different guns and killstreaks, it looks like a DLC for MW2.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

jonnyp11 said:


> no, it is my, their, and many other people's opinion, the thing about playing another game is that i want to play games with my friends, we don't all have the same games, cod is like the one game we all have, but really we all just play it, we don't like it, he don't completely hate it, so we just deal with it, the only truly good thing cod has had since cod4 was zombos, which over the past few months i've prob got 2x the time of multi in zombos, and of course the main person i play that with, thei dad threw their xbox and now they can't play it, so i doubt i'll be playing cod for a good long time other than maybe a few random matches. DA:Origins and GTA IV here i come, tomorrow, too late to start it up now.




Id have to disagree, i dont think people play games if they dont enjoy them to atleast some degree.

I would never play a game because my friends play it. All my friends have consoles yet i would never dream of swapping my pc for one 

If your not enjoying the game your playing youve wasted money and only helped make the game worst by making the devs think its what people like.

i also dont like cod for playing with friends, i feel like it is impossible to get teamwork in any of them, other than maybe cod 4. Other than cod 4 there all pretty much just massive killstreak whore houses, the guy who gets that first ac130 or w.e it is in mw3 will generally pwn.

Games like bf3 take this out and throw teamwork in which is much more enjoyable for me personally.

but for the lack of anything to do other than keep up with my k/d score cod mw3 just isnt the game for me


----------



## Geoff

I do agree with you, Black Ops (or CoD in general) doesn't have a whole lot of teamwork, people just generally go where they want and end up dying within 30-60 seconds and start over.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

thats why i dont like it, its sooo repetitive, nothing changes, its shoot a few guys die, rinse repeat.

I liked it when i was younger but iv grown up a bit so now its just boring


----------



## CrazyMike

[-0MEGA-];1698721 said:
			
		

> I do agree with you, Black Ops (or CoD in general) doesn't have a whole lot of teamwork, people just generally go where they want and end up dying within 30-60 seconds and start over.



That's like most FPS... the only reason BF3 is more of a team strategy than COD is that on BF3 you cannot go around lone wolf style otherwise don't get anywere. So their simple minds clue in to stick together and act like a team. This takes several games for this to take place, as you can notice a few lone wolf players running around every game.


----------



## russb

Hi all anybody having trouble getting on a MW3 server.


----------



## CrazyMike

russb said:


> Hi all anybody having trouble getting on a MW3 server.



bahahahah... seriously? they are having trouble with that game? Doesn't it use the same server as Black Ops?

My guess maybe like ever other game, a sudden rush of people playing it has slowed the server down. But as far as i knew, it was the same server, maybe i am wrong.


----------



## Ankur

Just watched the first mission on youtube. . . 
I think this game is designed for campaign. Not sure.
Why are people saying this game is MW 2.5? lol


----------



## Gooberman

Ankur said:


> Just watched the first mission on youtube. . .
> I think this game is designed for campaign. Not sure.
> Why are people saying this game is MW 2.5? lol



Because it pretty much is mw2 lol


----------



## massahwahl

I got it last night, its pretty fun but the multiplayer on the 360 is a little junky right now. All in all i dont feel like its anything that is to revolutionary...


----------



## Troncoso

CrazyMike said:


> bahahahah... seriously? they are having trouble with that game? Doesn't it use the same server as Black Ops?
> 
> My guess maybe like ever other game, a sudden rush of people playing it has slowed the server down. But as far as i knew, it was the same server, maybe i am wrong.



Bf3 had the same issue...as do most major releases....


----------



## CrazyMike

Troncoso said:


> Bf3 had the same issue...as do most major releases....





CrazyMike said:


> bahahahah... seriously? they are having trouble with that game? Doesn't it use the same server as Black Ops?
> 
> My guess maybe *like ever other game*, a sudden rush of people playing it has slowed the server down. But as far as i knew, it was the same server, maybe i am wrong.



Sorry... should have put that in bold.


----------



## Aastii

Troncoso said:


> Haha, quit being such a fan boy. Several million copies of the game will be sold, and a vast majority of those people will continue to play and enjoy it. Yeah, you can think it's no good, but when you are outnumbered millions to 1, you aren't going to hold the community's opinion.
> 
> Same for BF3. You think it's great. That doesn't make it a great game.



Because I like BF3, but realise that MW2pt2 (sorry, MW3, got to remember it hasn't been sold as an expansion) is a load of crap.

And I am not outnumbered, even if MW3 manages to sell 100 million copies, there are still another 6,900,000,000 people on the same side as me that haven't got it. I think you are a little outnumbered there my friend, not the other way around.

All I am going to say, is that by your logic, ~1 third, so therefore over a fifth of a billion people think this is great

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kffacxfA7G4&feature=artistob&playnext=1&list=TLVufbMHq4b9w

I don't think numbers are always indicative of quality 

Should point out, CoD4 is still my most played game, so I fail to see how I am so against the CoD franchise, I am just against awful games




=EDIT=

Turns out you are in a minority mate

http://www.metacritic.com/game/pc/call-of-duty-modern-warfare-3

http://www.metacritic.com/game/xbox-360/call-of-duty-modern-warfare-3/user-reviews

http://www.metacritic.com/game/playstation-3/call-of-duty-modern-warfare-3/user-reviews


----------



## Troncoso

Aastii said:


> Because I like BF3, but realise that MW2pt2 (sorry, MW3, got to remember it hasn't been sold as an expansion) is a load of crap



How do you figure that? Because it looks like a game youve played?

The rest of what said is just garbage. oh yeah, if someone doesn't buy mw3, they automatically agree with you. Even people who don't buy video games .... Woo logic!


----------



## Aastii

Troncoso said:


> How do you figure that? Because it looks like a game youve played?
> 
> The rest of what said is just garbage. oh yeah, if someone doesn't buy mw3, they automatically agree with you. Even people who don't buy video games .... Woo logic!



No, because it looks like, sounds like, plays like every other CoD game.

And your logic went like this - people bought it, ergo like the game, that is awful logic as well.

I think you will find I left something for you in that last post under my edit. Turns out everyone that did go and buy it confirmed exactly what I said and, turns out like I said, you are in a minority in enjoying the game, if indeed you do


----------



## Troncoso

Aastii said:


> No, because it looks like, sounds like, plays like every other CoD game.
> 
> And your logic went like this - people bought it, ergo like the game, that is awful logic as well.
> 
> I think you will find I left something for you in that last post under my edit. Turns out everyone that did go and buy it confirmed exactly what I said and, turns out like I said, you are in a minority in enjoying the game, if indeed you do



Haha, even better. Its bad because less than a couple percent of those who play it said it was bad. Which really doesnt put me in the minority.

Keep complaining about a game you haven't played, I dont care. you dont make a sequel to a game completely different. Then, its not a sequel. Especially the story. Yeah, its the same story, because its not finished yet. Fan boys annoy me. I'm not saying it'll be great, but at least I'm not saying its trash before actually playing it.


----------



## Aastii

Troncoso said:


> Haha, even better. Its bad because less than a couple percent of those who play it said it was bad. Which really doesnt put me in the minority.
> 
> Keep complaining about a game you haven't played, I dont care. you dont make a sequel to a game completely different. Then, its not a sequel. Especially the story. Yeah, its the same story, because its not finished yet. Fan boys annoy me. I'm not saying it'll be great, but at least I'm not saying its trash before actually playing it.



I will keep complaining about a game I have played. People that can't read annoy me 

Pray tell, who am I a fan boy too if I am a fan boy?

I wasn't having a go at the story, what I was having a go at was the fact that it looks the same, plays the same, essentially IS the same - they may as well have just brought out a map pack and some weapons for MW2


----------



## salvage-this

Ugh... A feel bad for Troncoso in this thread.  

He created this thread to see if others were buying it and to give off more information for people that have questions about the game.   So far it has just been derailed to a BF3 vs MW3 thread.  Which is pointless!  Whether or not I buy a game is MY decision that I will pay for with MY money.  Telling me that I am wrong when I play a game is ridiculous.  What I play is my choice and you don't have any say in that.  



Aastii said:


> Here is to playing CoD4 and BF3 and realising I haven't wasted my money like all of the people that are *dense enough* to go and buy it



I see no need for this.  Insulting me and others on this forum that may enjoy the COD style better than the BF style of FPS.  I don't see how insulting us will get us to change opinions.  If I like it better, I will go out and buy it.


----------



## CrazyMike

**Stands in the middle and says "woooh guys, let us not fight but enjoy the games we like"**


----------



## salvage-this

CrazyMike said:


> **Stands in the middle and says "woooh guys, let us not fight but enjoy the games we like"**



Agreed.


----------



## Aastii

salvage-this said:


> Ugh... A feel bad for Troncoso in this thread.
> 
> He created this thread to see if others were buying it and to give off more information for people that have questions about the game.   So far it has just been derailed to a BF3 vs MW3 thread.  Which is pointless!  Whether or not I buy a game is MY decision that I will pay for with MY money.  Telling me that I am wrong when I play a game is ridiculous.  What I play is my choice and you don't have any say in that.
> 
> 
> 
> I see no need for this.  Insulting me and others on this forum that may enjoy the COD style better than the BF style of FPS.  I don't see how insulting us will get us to change opinions.  If I like it better, I will go out and buy it.



Let me set something straight:

1. I said I prefer BF3. That does not mean any of the following:

a. BF3 is the only game I like
b. I have some vendetta against all CoD games
c. I am only able to like one series or the other.

what it does mean is that of two games released recently in similar genres can be, should be and will be compared and of them, BF3 is superior in my opinion and in the opinion of many others.

2. This is the Modern Warfare 3 Thread, not the "who is buying and/or wants to know about MW3" thread. The thread is a discussion thread, not a praise thread and therefore everything said so far is on topic.

3. I have played the game, my initial response was confirmed - it is MW2 renamed with extra guns and maps

4. Allow me to reword what I said then:

By all means spend your money how you will, it is after all your hard earned money. However, you would have had to be pretty short sighted to not realise that you are purchasing a game that you have already played 99% of the content from, especially given the track history of the CoD franchise


----------



## salvage-this

Aastii said:


> By all means spend your money how you will, it is after all your hard earned money. However, you would have had to be pretty short sighted to not realise that you are purchasing a game that you have already played 99% of the content from, especially given the track history of the CoD franchise



Fair enough but I would say that BF3 and BFBC2 seem pretty close.  Minor tweaks added jets and helicopters from what I have seen while playing it.  So the people that have BFBC2 and bought BF3, are they short sighted too?


----------



## Aastii

salvage-this said:


> Fair enough but I would say that BF3 and BFBC2 seem pretty close.  Minor tweaks added jets and helicopters from what I have seen while playing it.  So the people that have BFBC2 and bought BF3, are they short sighted too?



BC2 and BF3 are very, very, very different.

the only things they share are that they are both FPS games and have a similar graphical style. That is to be expected seeing as how they are both DICE games. Even with the same genre and a lot of similarities, gameplay and the entire feel is infinitely different.

Starcraft and Warcraft 3 have similarities - they are both RTS, have similar gameplay styles, they have similar graphical styling, but they are very, very different games. The similarities are down to both games being made by Blizzard.

Compare MW2/MW3 to BC2/BF3:

Different engine - BF3, true, MW3 false
Different graphics - BF3, true, MW3 false
Different weapons - BF3, true, MW3 true (sort of)
Different maps - BF3, true, MW3 true
Different vehicles - BF3, true, MW3 false
Different sounds BF3, true, MW3 false
Different gametypes BF3, true, MW3 true
Different movement animations - BF3, true, MW3 false
Full ranked dedicated servers on PC - BF3, true, MW3 false

now that is a handful, it doesn't scrape the surface of the raft of extras brought in with BF3, but only manages to miss very few of the MW3 extras

The views from others on websites from all over the net echo exactly what I am saying - the game is the same as MW2, it is stale, it is not an improvement. The only people singing the praise are "professional" reviewers, who claim that the game is the freshest, newest, most revolutionary game ever made


----------



## salvage-this

I'll give you that the game engine is different and that the graphics have been updated from BFBC2 to BF3.  Apart from that I still stand that the things that I really see that have been updated is that there are more vehicles, the bullet drop for snipers is way overdone IMO and they added health regen for soldiers and vehicles (poor choice).  The sounds sound no different to me.  They are both incredible for both games.  If you swapped them I bet I could not tell the difference.

MW3 will have now sounds for the added weapons.  I know that each gun in MW2 does not sound the same so with the additions of different guns and add-ons for those weapons will have different sounds than the others in the game.  Same goes for BF3.  

In the grand scheme of things,  I liked MW2 so if it is similar with a few changes to the gameplay to make it a bit fresher than an expansion pack.  I see no problem with that.  If they had released BF3 almost identical to BFBC2 I would be a lot happier with BF3.  Sometimes a lot of changes are not the best thing.  If people like it the way it is why invest a bunch of money trying to drastically change what they already have?  Granted I would like to see an update to the game engine for PC players but I will just have to wait till the consoles move to a newer generation.  

I have already said more than I wanted to in this thread.  I really hate getting involved in debates on the forum


----------



## massahwahl

Nosedive... this seems to be happening a lot lately. lol


----------



## BurningSkyline

salvage-this said:


> Fair enough but I would say that BF3 and BFBC2 seem pretty close.  Minor tweaks added jets and helicopters from what I have seen while playing it.  So the people that have BFBC2 and bought BF3, are they short sighted too?



Difference being that BF3 isn't a successor to BC2. BC is just a sub-series. They are pretty much incomparable. 


-Just go play the last mission of BC2 and you'll see that for sure... I can almost guarantee there will be a BC3.


----------



## CrazyMike

massahwahl said:


> Nosedive... this seems to be happening a lot lately. lol



Agreed. It feels as if i joined a forum that is full of immature fighting.


----------



## wolfeking

CrazyMike said:


> Agreed. It feels as if i joined a forum that is full of immature fighting.


Its actually a recent development. There is usually a disagreement or two, some fanboyism (usually Nvidia/AMD or AMD/Intel related), but not just plain out fighting like lately.


----------



## Troncoso

Thats why I was hesitant about creating the thread (hence the title). I figured it would turn into this. Didn't mean to be a part of it...


----------



## jonnyp11

has anyone noticed a lot of the more arguing is coming from a certain moderator? and also i'd like to point out that your comparison is wrong, mw3's graphics were updated a little, said so at e3 i believe.


----------



## Troncoso

jonnyp11 said:


> has anyone noticed a lot of the more arguing is coming from a certain moderator? and also i'd like to point out that your comparison is wrong, mw3's graphics were updated a little, said so at e3 i believe.



Johny, I would just leave that thought where it is. If you are concerned or have an issue with any of the staff, take it up with them privately.


----------



## BurningSkyline

jonnyp11 said:


> has anyone noticed a lot of the more arguing is coming from a certain moderator? and also i'd like to point out that your comparison is wrong, mw3's graphics were updated a little, said so at e3 i believe.



Aastii isn't necessarily trying to argue it seems... He's just trying to make a point, or give his opinion.


----------



## jonnyp11

Troncoso said:


> Johny, I would just leave that thought where it is. If you are concerned or have an issue with any of the staff, take it up with them privately.



it wasn't a complaint, i was trying to point out that the others seemed like more of a discussion and although he said he wasn't he seemed like he was just bashing on mw3 and going fanboy on battlefield, which y'all had just been saying it was becoming more heated then was wanted.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

To be fair i back up what Aastii says a 100%, i used to be a major fanboy of cod a couple of years ago, and for good reason, for me cod 4 was revolutionary. Now it seems just like a fifa game, i think i stopped buying them yearly after 2008.

Its just the same thing over and over. And yeah people will argue that bf3 is the same as bfbc2, but generally these people havent compared 1942/bf2/bf vietnam/bf2142 to bc2 to realise bf3 has more in common with the proper bf titles.

Bfbc2 was nice but it was its own little game where as BF is a truly fledged bf title Imo.

My friends have done the same as most people have done, bought cod after cod after cod. One of them is a real, major fanboy. Like most out there he was alittle let down by blops but his loyalty to the brand was still there. He bought MW3 at midnight and regrets it terribly.

i feel like this may be the nail in the coffin for most gamers.

Dont get me wrong some will still like mw3 but for others i think the tables are shifting and for me BF3 is definately on top.


----------



## CrazyMike

mikeb2817 said:


> ...
> My friends have done the same as most people have done, bought cod after cod after cod. One of them is a real, major fanboy...QUOTE]
> 
> Man this reminds me of a coworker, he's 20 I think. He is a MAJOR fanboy to COD. He preordered his MW3. He talks about mods and "quick scoping" and other stuff. <---- one of the reasons i don't buy. If you have to do this type of stuff to enjoy the game. Not worth my time. As well as i hate running into people with no skill that can't play the game how it was created.
> 
> BTW I'm not BF3 fanboy either. Totally disappointed in that game, i put my head down in shame saying that i was actually eager to buy it. I'll go back to solitare, that game never disapoints.


----------



## Troncoso

> Man this reminds me of a coworker, he's 20 I think. He is a MAJOR fanboy to COD. He preordered his MW3. He talks about mods and "quick scoping" and other stuff. <---- one of the reasons i don't buy. If you have to do this type of stuff to enjoy the game. Not worth my time. As well as i hate running into people with no skill that can't play the game how it was created.
> 
> BTW I'm not BF3 fanboy either. Totally disappointed in that game, i put my head down in shame saying that i was actually eager to buy it. I'll go back to solitare, that game never disapoints.



It's these kind of complaints that let me know, people are just trying to find something wrong with the game. You are blaming a game for how people play it. I mean, I understand what you are saying, technically, but that isn't a COD specific problem, you just see it in COD more because more people play it. So you don't buy a game because people cheat, or can't play very well.... you'll find that for any game. Period.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

^^^ not really, i have never experienced a more childish, hostile community than i have in cod games. Cod 4 isn't so bad, nor is Waw but mw2 onwards, its all kids screaming over chat, teamkilling. Doing anything they can to ruin the game.

For me gameplay is nice but if the community is rubbish to begin with your not going to get the best of the game.

For most people here im guessing the main competitor to cod just doesnt have this hence everyone claiming it to be fanboyism when really its just a disdain for recycled gameplay that in general kids seem to love to give their crap out on.


----------



## Justin

BLAH BLAH BLAH

Jesus H. Christ it's just a game. If you don't like it, don't play it. Don't even comment about it. I don't go around on online forums bashing video games I don't like or play. Just play whatever you want to play.

Grow up.

To get this on topic. I just finished the campaign and the story is great! Much better than Black Ops. I never liked the "rogue" feel Black Ops gave me. I don't want to spoil the story so if you're a fan of the MW and MW2 story, you must play this.  

I did a couple of round of multiplayer. It's much more fast paced than Black Ops, maps aren't as colourful as MW2, I'm glad the noob tubes are nerfed (I think?). 

I have yet to try Spec Ops.


----------



## CrazyMike

Troncoso said:


> It's these kind of complaints that let me know, people are just trying to find something wrong with the game. You are blaming a game for how people play it. I mean, I understand what you are saying, technically, but that isn't a COD specific problem, you just see it in COD more because more people play it. So you don't buy a game because people cheat, or can't play very well.... you'll find that for any game. Period.



Maybe you misread, i wasn't blaming COD for this. More just saying that playing COD you will find this. Sorry should have clearified more.


----------



## Aastii

I will partake in discussions and arguments, however will not try to get offensive or make anything personal.

Voicing an opinion on a game and comparing it to another game the last time I checked was not a cause for concern. By creating a discussion thread, expect discussion and debate, just about every other game thread has had someone or a group of people having a negative opinion either of the game or a portion of it, no game is perfect (except for Portal) and in my opinion, MW3 is one of the worst games ever made. If it had come out 5 years ago, it would be great, but as I have previously stated, as mikeb has agreed and as the majority of others that have the game have agreed, it is nothing more but a rebranded, rehash of a game that has now been released 3 times under different names.

I have no problem with CoD, what I do have a problem with however when it comes to games is the complete lack of imagination from certain developers and then the attitude towards such games from consumers. I agree with what was previously said with "if it aint broke don't fix it", but you wouldn't go and buy a nice new phone, think it is great and so go and buy a second to use as a phone... The same is true here, everyone that has MW2, everyone that has CoD4 (especially those with it on PC and therefore mods) has MW3.

As Troncoso says, if you have a problem, my pm is right there and I am always more than happy to get things sorted if you have a problem, be it with me or anything else. I am not going to bite and not just because it is over the internet. Being a human I may overstep marks and if apology is due I will give it, however I don't see it necessary here. Nothing said thus far in the thread (minus where I expanded on what I meant a couple of posts back) could be or should be deemed as offensive or anything other than an argument


----------



## Shane

What i want to know is,Why is MW3 £39.99 on Steam,and in Game (UK)...usually new pc games are only £29.99.

Hope they dont start pricing pc games at the same price as console games.
Glad i wont be buying MW3 anyway.


----------



## Geoff

Nevakonaza said:


> What i want to know is,Why is MW3 £39.99 on Steam,and in Game (UK)...usually new pc games are only £29.99.
> 
> Hope they dont start pricing pc games at the same price as console games.
> Glad i wont be buying MW3 anyway.


Why do people think a game should cost less on PC then on a console?  It's the same game...


----------



## Aastii

[-0MEGA-];1699154 said:
			
		

> Why do people think a game should cost less on PC then on a console?  It's the same game...



Because the developers don't put the extra money on, Microsoft and Sony do. For PC the money all goes to the devs and publishers because no one person, entity or company owns the computer


----------



## Geoff

Aastii said:


> Because the developers don't put the extra money on, Microsoft and Sony do. For PC the money all goes to the devs and publishers because no one person, entity or company owns the computer


Never knew that!  Although now that you say it, that makes sense.


----------



## Phy

I liked the MW3 campaign more then the BF3 campaign. After a day of redownlaoding the MP I finally got into a game and went 17-5 ish, most kills on my team. It was fun though.


----------



## russb

*Ports*

I'm putting this in this tread as it's to do with WM3.I was bought the game by my granddaughter and her boyfriend but after loading it thru Steam i can only play Campaign as i cannot get the multiplayer according to Activision Support because of porting,so i have a game which i cannot play on line.Any suggestions as to how i can get around it,remember i know nothing about ports or computers.


----------



## Turbo10

russb said:


> I'm putting this in this tread as it's to do with WM3.I was bought the game by my granddaughter and her boyfriend but after loading it thru Steam i can only play Campaign as i cannot get the multiplayer according to Activision Support because of porting,so i have a game which i cannot play on line.Any suggestions as to how i can get around it,remember i know nothing about ports or computers.



youll wanna check out http://portforward.com/ itll tell you how to open ports for your router and which ports are required for the specific game. Its easy once you get your head round it!


----------



## jonnyp11

Aastii said:


> Because the developers don't put the extra money on, Microsoft and Sony do. For PC the money all goes to the devs and publishers because no one person, entity or company owns the computer



and when it's on steam, since you pointed out is was 10 more, i'm almost positive steam charges a fee/gets a percentage from every purchase since it is valve's distribution client (it is valve's right?). and btw i think yesterday i was mostly just in a bad mood, just longer more detailed reasons like your replies seem like you are just trying to point out every flaw in the game, then saying you love bf3, when others could turn it around and do the same, although the list of bf3 issues will be much shorter


----------



## 1337dingo

ok so MW3, got it, and it was meh, new maps diff weps about it.. still just a bunch of kids yelling out naughty words that if i said at their age i would be eating soap for dinner


----------



## BurningSkyline

1337dingo said:


> ok so MW3, got it, and it was meh, new maps diff weps about it.. still just a bunch of kids yelling out naughty words that if i said at their age i would be eating soap for dinner



Only? I would have a completely red face and bum.  Its very sad that people talk like that, especially when they are normally not even 10 years old. 

Could one of you very nice members post a review of the game? I'd like to hear more. Although if you do, try not to spoil the campaign us!


----------



## JaredC.

I think it boils down to console vs pc, regardless of game. When I say regardless of game I mean any game period, not just MW3 vs BF3. The PC gaming crowd tends to be a older, more mature crowd. While the console attracts a younger, and often times, immature crowd. 

With that being said, I think if you look at the difference between MW2 and MW3 it's hard to justify the purchase for some. And most reviews are tending support that theroy, which doesnt make it a bad game, just not worthy of its new game $59.99 price tag. I think you will see COD franchise fade out much like Halo. In large part because they continue to pump out a game that looks like it could be an expansion pack or DLC for consoles.


----------



## 1337dingo

JaredC. said:


> I think it boils down to console vs pc, regardless of game. When I say regardless of game I mean any game period, not just MW3 vs BF3. The PC gaming crowd tends to be a older, more mature crowd. While the console attracts a younger, and often times, immature crowd.
> 
> With that being said, I think if you look at the difference between MW2 and MW3 it's hard to justify the purchase for some. And most reviews are tending support that theroy, which doesnt make it a bad game, just not worthy of its new game $59.99 price tag. I think you will see COD franchise fade out much like Halo. In large part because they continue to pump out a game that looks like it could be an expansion pack or DLC for consoles.



both of these statements are correct though, xbox is also better online than ps3 i have a feeling this is because ps3 is free online so kids can use it no matter what as xbox is paid therefore parents dont always get it for them, but pc wins because i have not once heard little kids go off on that..


----------



## Phy

The average xbox gamer is between 12-18, while the ps3 is 24+. I don't know what the average PC gamer age is, but I would guess mid 20's, because like the ps3 price plays a role in the average user base age.


----------



## JlCollins005

JaredC. said:


> I think it boils down to console vs pc, regardless of game. When I say regardless of game I mean any game period, not just MW3 vs BF3. The PC gaming crowd tends to be a older, more mature crowd. While the console attracts a younger, and often times, immature crowd.
> 
> With that being said, I think if you look at the difference between MW2 and MW3 it's hard to justify the purchase for some. And most reviews are tending support that theroy, which doesnt make it a bad game, just not worthy of its new game $59.99 price tag. I think you will see COD franchise fade out much like Halo. In large part because they continue to pump out a game that looks like it could be an expansion pack or DLC for consoles.



actually halo reach was nothing like the rest, and IMO sucked, i would have been much happier with a similar feel to halo2/3 which apparently is what the next halo is gunna be


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Phy said:


> The average xbox gamer is between 12-18, while the ps3 is 24+. I don't know what the average PC gamer age is, but I would guess mid 20's, because like the ps3 price plays a role in the average user base age.



Is there anything to back that up? As from my knowledge its a lot younger based on what i have seen.

I know a lot more people who have bought there 12-13 year old kids a ps3 over xbox as its free online.

i would say more likely the average age of users is practically the same for ps3 and xbox,


----------



## Troncoso

mikeb2817 said:


> Is there anything to back that up? As from my knowledge its a lot younger based on what i have seen.
> 
> I know a lot more people who have bought there 12-13 year old kids a ps3 over xbox as its free online.
> 
> i would say more likely the average age of users is practically the same for ps3 and xbox,



From what I've seen, more kids get an xbox because it's cheaper. Most parents don't think about online when buying kids their toys.

Back on topic:

I've played a couple missions of the campaign, and I must say, the controls are extremely tight and responsive. I love how they feel. It really doesn't feel like MW2. The UI is a slightly refine and the graphics (while not by much) are better.

I really love and hate multiplayer so far. I love the weapon levels, the point streaks (though, I don't really know what they are), the fast pace, and the overall feeling of jumping into something new again. New maps/weapons is obvious. But, my favorite thing is discovering all the new challenges to complete and unlocking more weapons and perks.

What I hate about multiplayer is that people are playing it so non-stop, that way to many people ar every high level, or have already prestiged. That's not the game's fault though.


----------



## CrazyMike

Troncoso said:


> What I hate about multiplayer is that people are playing it so non-stop, that way to many people ar every high level, or have already prestiged. That's not the game's fault though.



In a way it IS the game developers fault. I really dislike that a fresh guy wants to jump into a match to learn the multiplayer and has to go up against 4 or 5 prestiged opponents. Number one this isn't fair to the noob and how do you expect the player get to become any good when he is going up against people that doesn't allow him to walk 30ft without dieing. 

It should place you in catagories of ranks closest to your rank (halo did this) that way it gives the person a chance to progress. It's like sticking average joe into an Indy car and put him in a race with all 20yr vetrans.


----------



## Aastii

CrazyMike said:


> In a way it IS the game developers fault. I really dislike that a fresh guy wants to jump into a match to learn the multiplayer and has to go up against 4 or 5 prestiged opponents. Number one this isn't fair to the noob and how do you expect the player get to become any good when he is going up against people that doesn't allow him to walk 30ft without dieing.
> 
> It should place you in catagories of ranks closest to your rank (halo did this) that way it gives the person a chance to progress. It's like sticking average joe into an Indy car and put him in a race with all 20yr vetrans.



Because matchmaking rarely works, especially in a game like CoD where:

1. Level means very little with regard to skill
2. You can be the greatest person ever, but the rest of your team can lose the game for you still

What that will do is force people to be pitted against people their level, so still better players than you, or with people who are utter crap. With the latter or a combination of both, if they put in ranking to try and keep things fair, you will get stuck in the lower levels.

This was and still is demonstrated in LoL where you get put in what is termed "ELO hell". Even if you are good at the game, the other 4 can and often will lose it for you making it close to impossible to break out and be with equally skilled people. In MW3 it will be even worse because you get rewarded for being bad at the game, so you are in a catch 22.

With full dedi servers this wasn't a problem, you could always go and find a server with people of equal skill if not level, so things were always fun


----------



## CrazyMike

Aastii said:


> Because matchmaking rarely works, especially in a game like CoD where:
> 
> 1. Level means very little with regard to skill
> 2. You can be the greatest person ever, but the rest of your team can lose the game for you still
> 
> What that will do is force people to be pitted against people their level, so still better players than you, or with people who are utter crap. With the latter or a combination of both, if they put in ranking to try and keep things fair, you will get stuck in the lower levels.
> 
> This was and still is demonstrated in LoL where you get put in what is termed "ELO hell". Even if you are good at the game, the other 4 can and often will lose it for you making it close to impossible to break out and be with equally skilled people. In MW3 it will be even worse because you get rewarded for being bad at the game, so you are in a catch 22.
> 
> With full dedi servers this wasn't a problem, you could always go and find a server with people of equal skill if not level, so things were always fun



Hate to use this example but.... I believe it was Halo 2 that there were numbered ranks. You do crappy on a game or lose a game, your rank goes down. You don't get points just for playing online. Basically there are ways to get around this but for the majority of it, you were skilled at the rank you were rated at. This combined with matching with your rank number, would work wonders.


----------



## Phy

mikeb2817 said:


> Is there anything to back that up? As from my knowledge its a lot younger based on what i have seen.
> 
> I know a lot more people who have bought there 12-13 year old kids a ps3 over xbox as its free online.
> 
> i would say more likely the average age of users is practically the same for ps3 and xbox,



I read it in an article on the BF3 forums, I don't remember the source though. It basically said the stereotype was true of xbox gamers. (They're younger)


----------



## Aastii

Phy said:


> The average xbox gamer is between 12-18, while the ps3 is 24+. I don't know what the average PC gamer age is, but I would guess mid 20's, because like the ps3 price plays a role in the average user base age.



It would vary depending on the game.

My experience (though this is probably not reflective of reality) in communities, be it clans or just groups of people, ranges. I have been with people who are 15, but then I have also been with people in their 70's-80's. The upper end is very rare though, the majority I have played with have been, at the youngest, early 20's, and the oldest mid-late 40's



CrazyMike said:


> Hate to use this example but.... I believe it was Halo 2 that there were numbered ranks. You do crappy on a game or lose a game, your rank goes down. You don't get points just for playing online. Basically there are ways to get around this but for the majority of it, you were skilled at the rank you were rated at. This combined with matching with your rank number, would work wonders.



OK, this is why I don't see how it would work:

I am decent at CoD4. Throw me in a public server and I can easily beat 5 or 6 people on my own no problem. However in a full game wither at least 8-10 per side at a minimum, I generally am not as good as I am when alone because I find myself depending on others, getting let down by others or getting overwhelmed. As much as I can handle myself, I am not a god .

It is for this reason that if you are in a lower rank than you should be, yes you will find compared to others you will be better, but you will also find that you are trying to 1-man-army a lot of the time because team mates are useless.

Now I am sure that there isn't the potential for a system that will work and I will admit now, I haven't played Halo, except for 1 on PC and about 2 hours of 2 on Xbox , so can't say if it did work well, but the ideas put on the table thus far haven't worked because people always get stuck at a lower rank than they deserve and find it an uphill struggle unless they play every game with friends who are also skilled.


More on topic, everyone that has MW3 in my clan has the same point of view as I did (these are people that bought the game...), it is MW2 with some extra tat stuck on. Glad I didn't buy it or even look into it other than playing the pre-release


----------



## Phy

Rank doesn't play a huge part in MW3 because the starter classes are pretty decent. The starter weapons themselves are pretty decent also for when you get to create your own class.


----------



## BurningSkyline

I think I am going to get it. Gamestop has a good deal on it (link). I do not like Gamestop at all, so I am going to try to rip them off by bringing in the Lego Batman/Pure games I got with my xbox 360 (in the same case) and see if they will accept the deal. Although, they probably won't because it is "Subject to Manager Approval." It says the deal ends on 01/07/11, but it must be a typo.


----------



## Phy

Gamestop has some promotions that run basically all year long, they just change the wording around.


----------



## CareyS

I got mine on launch night on Tuesday at midnight, I like it and im glad they finally made a new game, MW2 is awesome but it was getting kinda boring. MW3 is a great game though.


----------



## Phy

Anyone else get "disc read error" while loading new maps?


----------



## JLuchinski

Phy said:


> Anyone else get "disc read error" while loading new maps?



 Sounds like you got a bad disc. Take it back and exchange it, it's happened to me before.


----------



## Phy

I don't have a disc, which is why I ask.


----------



## BurningSkyline

I'll do a short review later... Played MP for a few hours and it was a lot of fun. For me Kill Confirmed is the most fun, especially against bad players 

I'm going to pull an all-nighter and play the campaign.


----------



## JLuchinski

Phy said:


> I don't have a disc, which is why I ask.



 Download through Steam?


----------



## BurningSkyline

Quick review/opinion of the campaign: (SPOILER FREE)

It is pretty good, although I think I may like the MW2 campaign a little more. In some parts, it can get a little boring, as do most games in some parts. It took me 4h20m to finish it on recruit.


----------



## Phy

JLuchinski said:


> Download through Steam?



ya, re-installed a couple times also, with the last one being the best running.


----------



## JLuchinski

Hmmm, that's strange. What OS are you using? Maybe it's your hard drive. Try checking it for errors. Have you de-fragged it lately?


----------



## Phy

Defrag'd with AUSlogics a couple times this week, moved the file from one HDD to the other, running win 7 64. Bad HDD's would be the next guess.


----------



## JLuchinski

Dude that sucks. I've searched Google and it seems your the only one with this issue from what I've seen. I guess you could try emailing someone, to bad the Steam forums are down at the moment.


----------



## 1337dingo

went back to black ops because i got bored of that one real quick i didn't prestige so i trying to so i can get another prestige point


----------



## mtb211

I own BF3 and my friend has modern warfare 3 for xbox and the single player is pretty fun, better than BF3... multiplayer for BF is awesome... at least on the PC


----------



## Ankur

Can anyone post the ups and downs of the game?
I have played only one CoD game i.e black ops. Can someone tell me whether I should buy this?
How much would you guys rate this out of 10 in terms of, Graphics, action, sound, fun, overall.


----------



## mtb211

Ankur said:


> Can anyone post the ups and downs of the game?
> I have played only one CoD game i.e black ops. Can someone tell me whether I should buy this?
> How much would you guys rate this out of 10 in terms of, Graphics, action, sound, fun, overall.




Graphics 8
Action 10
Fun 8.5
Overall 8.5/9

Its a good game... more of an arcade shooter...

I have not played the multiplayer mind u


----------



## Matteo

yeah guys this is really a nice game i have it on PS3 and i am really enjoying it and previous versions were also good.it gives a great thriller you and a real combat action.


----------



## donaldpeter58

I am keeping my hopes (maybe too) high for MW 3. I'm seeing a lot of potential in the game. Sure, you guys will instantly bash it, a lot of you without even trying it out, but I really feel this game could be great. After reading and hearing about Battlefield 3, I am very confident it will at least be better than that.


----------



## Fooozball

Does anyone know where the Vault files are stored on the PC?


----------



## Motorcharge

I hated 2 on PC, but loved it on xbox, so these are my thoughts on xbox. Also I'm only referring to MP.

I'm far more impressed with 3 than I thought I'd be. This is how 2 should have been. It's very, very similar but without a lot of the bullshit MW2 had. A lot of the silliness has been removed. 

Regular MP: Same problem as all CoDs, too unrealistic. Guns are unbalanced and don't do enough damage. My only real complaint is that like MW2 and BO they force you to play regular before HC. But then again if you're good leveling is fast enough it's not a huge deal.

Hardcore: Still not as good as 4 imo, but by far the best one since it. In-balance problems are gone in HC as far as I've seen. Weapons do just enough damage to be realistic, ranges aren't absurd anymore. Shotguns finally are like they were in 4. The absurd ranges are gone, but they're still effective. 

Only weapon complaint is sniper rifles. It's like they went the total opposite of BO and made quicksniping WAY too easy. Though it's not a huge issue imo because most the maps aren't overly conducive to sniping.


----------

